# swimming pool paint problem



## rrtrd2 (Jul 4, 2006)

I am a remodeling contractor, but was asked to paint a concrete pool
by one of my clients.
He had the paint,Dri-lock.
When he filled the pool with water, the bottom was covered with white dust, don't know if it was the paint or his well water. any suggestions?


----------



## lmcgrew79 (Apr 25, 2005)

sandblast it off and use epoxy pool paint


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Pool painting is a pretty specialized process. Not something to take on if you don't know what you're doing. You have to use the right coating depending on the surface. Here's a link to an awesome product if you're willing to take it on. http://www.poolrestoration.com/


----------

